
For All The Hype, Does Israel's Iron Dome Even Work? - talboito
http://talkingpointsmemo.com/dc/israel-iron-dome-research-intercepts
======
wmil
This has been discussed a few times. I think the short answer is that we don't
have enough information to verify Postol's theory.

But I think there's one major problem with his analysis. Iron Dome works by
tracking rockets and intercepting those that are heading towards a populated
area.

It ignores rockets that are heading towards areas where casualties are
unlikely.

So his argument - that the system is useless because warheads aren't being
destroyed - is flawed. If the tracking system works then knocking rockets off
course is a success. The warheads don't matter as much if they are redirected
towards unpopulated areas.

